# استفسار بخصوص السلفونيك اسيد



## mido303 (24 مارس 2013)

كنت عاوز اعرف ماهي الاختبارات الكيميائية اللي بتتعمل للسلفونيك اسيد عشان اتاكد من جودته؟؟؟
وماهي المواصفات الكيميائية والفيزيائية للسلفونيك اسيد؟؟؟


----------



## mido303 (27 أبريل 2013)

السى اتش قال:


> Do You Have definite Lab...?
> 
> If You do not, You Should Take Samples to A considerable Lab and Good Luck.​


ايوه انا عندي معمل عشان كده كنت عاوز التجارب الي بتتعمل عشان اتاكد من جودة السلفونيك
وكنت عاوز اعرف كثافة السلفونيك ؟؟؟


----------

